# Maltese Games?



## liluckylutz (Jul 9, 2010)

I can tell that the 6-year old Maltese baby that I adopted in last summer wants to play games with me, but I can't figure out what kinds of games are appropriate for his size and demeanor. I found a tiny squeaky ball that he likes, and sometimes he'll bat it around like a soccer ball. He seems to like chasing bubbles, and he definitely loves playing tug-of-war with his soft toys (which I'm not all that keen on, since it pits us against each other). But sometimes he looks at his toy box and then looks at me like I'm supposed to do something, and I just don't know what he wants. 

Any suggestions for interactive games to play with these guys? I've heard they might like hide and seek, but I don't even know how to initiate that! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Star LOVED a game of tug a war. I'd get on the floor with him and we'd commence. I'd get the rope in my mouth (I washed his toys) and we'd growel at each other, or I'd hold it and pull wave it. I always let him "win". I also would throw it and tell him to "get it", then we'd tug. He also like a good game of chase! Oh those were the days...:mellow:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tug is a fine and fun game as long as you have some basic rules. The game starts on your cue. Keep a special tug toy up so you can bring it out and invite the dog to take it. The dog must take the toy on cue, release it on cue, and the dog must never lay a rough tooth on you. Many agility dogs are trained primarily with tug as a reinforcer!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

My DH and Tyler love to play "tugga tugga" together and pretty much play by Jackie (JMM's) rules. That's their special thing. I have tried to work on Tyler bringing toys and playing "Drop it" so that he will do that with things in his mouth I don't want him to have. We're part way there. He also likes the hide-a-squirrel toy that I got with three little squirrels that I put in and he gets out. They're small enough for him to get a good hold of and they squeak. Great price on dogsupplies.com. There are other wooden and plastic educational toys too made by Nina Ottoson.
Congrats on rescuing your Malt.:chili: Welcome to SM. I don't think I've seen pictures of him but I'd love to.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> My DH and Tyler love to play "tugga tugga" together and pretty much play by Jackie (JMM's) rules. That's their special thing. I have tried to work on Tyler bringing toys and playing "Drop it" so that he will do that with things in his mouth I don't want him to have. We're part way there. He also likes the hide-a-squirrel toy that I got with three little squirrels that I put in and he gets out. They're small enough for him to get a good hold of and they squeak. Great price on dogsupplies.com. There are other wooden and plastic educational toys too made by Nina Ottoson.
> Congrats on rescuing your Malt.:chili: Welcome to SM. I don't think I've seen pictures of him but I'd love to.


I posted some pics for you on the itchy thread. Sammie:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My Darla is just like a retriever. I'll throw a tiny tennis ball, she runs like ****, picks it up, and gives it back to Mommy. It's a blast.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## liluckylutz (Jul 9, 2010)

jmm said:


> Tug is a fine and fun game as long as you have some basic rules. The game starts on your cue. Keep a special tug toy up so you can bring it out and invite the dog to take it. The dog must take the toy on cue, release it on cue, and the dog must never lay a rough tooth on you. Many agility dogs are trained primarily with tug as a reinforcer!


 
Thanks, everyone, for your help! It's good to know that Tug-of-War isn't necessarily a bad thing, especially since it's the only game that Shuggie consistently "asks" me to play with him. I am convinced that his original owners had trained him extensively, because there's not a mischievous or hostile bone in his body. Before I got him, I read that Tug could pit a dog against its owner, but after playing with him and reading your responses, I really don't think this is something I need to fear. THANKS SO MUCH!


----------



## Boo3 (Aug 22, 2018)

liluckylutz said:


> I can tell that the 6-year old Maltese baby that I adopted in last summer wants to play games with me, but I can't figure out what kinds of games are appropriate for his size and demeanor. I found a tiny squeaky ball that he likes, and sometimes he'll bat it around like a soccer ball. He seems to like chasing bubbles, and he definitely loves playing tug-of-war with his soft toys (which I'm not all that keen on, since it pits us against each other). But sometimes he looks at his toy box and then looks at me like I'm supposed to do something, and I just don't know what he wants.
> 
> Any suggestions for interactive games to play with these guys? I've heard they might like hide and seek, but I don't even know how to initiate that! Thanks for your help!


My 2 year old Maltese loves a pole pray toy. Basically a pole with a 3-4 foot rope attached and a small plush soft toy attached to the end of a rope. Amazon has them search prey pole dog (not cat) toys. You see lots of them for cats but they are sturdier for dogs. You have to make sure they don’t pull the threads off and inspect the plush toy for damage often to keep the dog from ingesting threads or ripping open the toy getting the squeaker out.


----------



## Boo3 (Aug 22, 2018)

liluckylutz said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your help! It's good to know that Tug-of-War isn't necessarily a bad thing, especially since it's the only game that Shuggie consistently "asks" me to play with him. I am convinced that his original owners had trained him extensively, because there's not a mischievous or hostile bone in his body. Before I got him, I read that Tug could pit a dog against its owner, but after playing with him and reading your responses, I really don't think this is something I need to fear. THANKS SO MUCH!


Tug of war may encourage dominance with pit bulls and guard types. Maltese is harmless fun.


----------

